# One For Siver Hawk



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paul, you need this one!







After the Hammy thread you've got to have 200208958205 .

:*****: I figure you can't get in enough trouble on your own and need some help.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why is the Pacer he has listed so cheap?









Phil, you really really need to buy that one mate


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Why is the Pacer he has listed so cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pacer is not cheap....Pacers are very common and 99.99% of them are in 10K gold filled cases...often with a few tiny signs of brassing at the points. So that price of Â£346 is a little high IMO....I have two, one was Â£100 and the other about Â£150 from memory.

Now if it was a Ventura ....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Paul, you need this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"joeyhaze" --- a well known Hamilton collector. As a result, you have to ask why he is selling it.

On the other hand, that BIN price is not a bad price for a 14K solid gold Van Horn....but I'd prefer to see "Hamilton" on the dial.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JoeyHaze...I knew I knew the name









Hes your Nemesis


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> JoeyHaze...I knew I knew the name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really Jason...he is in a different league and all the members of this league have bottomless pockets.


----------

